# oversized load lights



## JimVT

it is time to get my lights and flags for my 9' snowcat. I will be towing after sunset and need to be weather proof because of the snow.
any suggestions on the kind?
I have the signs.
jim


----------



## muleman RIP

Most transports I have seen use lights that extend on a tube to match the load width. These are real handy for the driver at night as it is a good visual for where the load sits. Might be able to find a brand name from some heavy haul outfits. Murray trailer mfg. could probably help you out.


----------



## JimVT

this is the load


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the sate of Alaska only requires a beacon on most loads we have some magnetic led flashers we use like road flares for our fuel trucks. I think they are made by ao safety other wise I believe all you will need are flags or reflective tape at each corner  another option would be magnetic par 36 tow lights


----------



## Tye one on

Dads is right, magnetic flashing lights on all four corners is all you'll need in the dark.


----------



## Tye one on

dds not dads. I hate spell check!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that's ok I've kind of wanted Doc to change my screen name as my company is no longer Don's Diesel Service. I just haven't bothered him too much as he has his health issues to deal with ,and yes i'm a dad too that's not all together incorrect


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

http://www.shopwiki.com/l/AO-Safety-97351-LED-Safety-Flare the 9351 lights are what we use and they are cheap


----------



## JimVT

I needed something that wouldn't fall off my load if I hit a hole or blast of wind . 
 I chose foxfire with two 90lb magnuts. They look good and chip proof. haven't used them yet so well find out. Right now one is on my porch flashing  and maybe it will lure in a trick or treater. We haven't had any in 10 years .
The bad is I looked on line and called in the order 4 lights and 4 flags.  They also sent 24 catalogs. I have a stack of the same book 18" high! It all came in a box you could have fit a small  spare tire in. The wife couldn't even pick it up off the porch. 
I got what looks like high quality light and flags though.
jim


----------



## the old trucker

Google trucklite or grote. They are 2 of the major light providers. Which is wider, the blade or the track ?? I used to have my W/L lights taped to the load strap. The cords were 10' long. I had a small female plug at the end of the trailer & one at the front. Some states & provinces wanted flashing lights @ the widest corners & others wanted a solid light. All I had to do was plug in a flasher if needed. Worked great for me accross Canada & the US. 

*OT.*


----------



## JimVT

tracks and blade are the same .you can see in the picture above. 
I should have what is needed now.


----------



## Doc

dds said:


> that's ok I've kind of wanted Doc to change my screen name as my company is no longer Don's Diesel Service. I just haven't bothered him too much as he has his health issues to deal with ,and yes i'm a dad too that's not all together incorrect


That's easy peezy stuff Don.  Just tell me what you want it to be and I can fix ya up.   I'm going back to work next week and glad about it.   Wish I could have gone back sooner.  Course I've been working about 1/2 time from home.  Since I'm in IT I can do that fairly easy.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I will drop you an e-mail some time today


----------

